# What do you wear under your dry suit?



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought I'd take a pole- what does everyone wear under their drysuits in the cold? I love my IR Union Suit, though when I'm paddling and it's cold (below 40 F and possibly snowing for example), I'm not quite warm enough. It's always seemed a bit thin. If I throw on separate tops/bottoms, I find I get particularly cold at my waist after a couple of hours as they move around. Too much insulation and movement is restricted.

So, what are everyone's preference for when it's below 40 F degrees and paddling whitewater?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Patagonia layers. Much warmer than the union suit.


----------



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

*Wool*

Wool, cashmere if you're lucky. $15 at thrift store should have you covered head to toe.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have an NRS union suit. I've been very happy with it and rarely get cold. I will layer silk weight long underwear if it is below 40. I also layer up with a fleece vest if I think sometimes as well.


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

Patagonia makes some neat insulation layers for fly fishing. They have a nano-puff pant and an R1 fleece pant. They also just came out with a nano-air pant. All of these would work pretty well under a drysuit depending on the amount of insulation you need.

Melanzana also makes a pair of fleece pants.

Airblaster (Ninjasuits) makes a fleece onesie as well if seperates haven't worked well for 'ya.

If the unionsuit isn't doing it, throw on more insulation layers.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Wool. All season. Thin ones. My ten year old Icebreakers are just starting to show extreme wear. I'll do second shirt of its really cold, but I tend to overheat.

Fleece is guaranteed to make me sweat, so I never wear fleece unless I wont be exerting myself at all, then fleece is great.

The inconvenience of the very occasional number two keeps me from wearing a onesie skiing or paddling, but they sure are nice to keep your back band area covered.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

RiversRohrer said:


> Patagonia makes some neat insulation layers for fly fishing. They have a nano-puff pant and an R1 fleece pant. They also just came out with a nano-air pant. All of these would work pretty well under a drysuit depending on the amount of insulation you need.
> 
> Melanzana also makes a pair of fleece pants.
> 
> ...


Simms also makes a high quality base layer system called "Waderwick" I have the thermal pant and top and they are super thick and super comfortable. Put a silk weight layer under them and I am good to go in the drysuit below freezing.

They also have a pretty neat bib system that looks like would work well with a long sleeve top under a dry suit.

https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/layering/guide-fleece-bib-1.html


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I just wear socks and freeball it.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Blade&Shaft said:


> I just wear socks and freeball it.


Aww shit! You beat me to that comment!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Melanzana windpro suit: pants and matching hoodie. It's the most comfortable fleece setup ever, is made in the US, and has no zippers or snaps to damage your dry suit. In the winter I wear it under my shells too. That's why I have the suit in five different colors! I'm wearing one right now!

Call Melanzana in Leadville an ask about the "Windpro Tuxedo!"


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

I personally wear my down jacket and my icebreaker layers, the beautiful thing about drysuits is you can wear whatever is warmest and thinnest, to keep your rang of motion, it's all a win. I feel the best thing is making sure those layers closest to your skin are moisture wicking so you aren't getting wet and smelly under your suit, the wet and/or sweaty ends up making you cold. We have these great onesie suits however they are made for the boys not girls so there is no relief flap. They are super warm and toasty though  Otherwise I am a HUGE fan of Icebreaker gear! We don't have the onesies up on our website however we have a few in stock so you can give us a call if you would like to know more. 800.223.7238. There is nothing worse, for me, than being cold on the river. Kindly, Renee


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Airblaster merino ninja suit. Very thin, but pretty warm and comfy. Below ~40 I will also throw on an insulated shirt, and for extremely cold days I have even worn a puffy (just be careful when zipping up the drysuit).


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Stolequest onesie is my go to. However, if it is cold / winter I keep an extra IR fleese in my dry bag which I put on at lunch. 

Also, for folks that are paddling in cold water/ weather without a dry suit. If you are reading these post consider buying one. I think folks paddle best when they are not thinking their body temp because they are comfortable.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Hot Chillies shirt and pants is really cold. I also wear an old pull over nylon wind breaker I got out of a lost and found bin rookie year, underneath my drY suit. Nylon wind breaker is my lucky piece of gear during long swims and beat downs, always glad I have it.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> Melanzana windpro suit: pants and matching hoodie. It's the most comfortable fleece setup ever, is made in the US, and has no zippers or snaps to damage your dry suit. In the winter I wear it under my shells too. That's why I have the suit in five different colors! I'm wearing one right now!
> 
> Call Melanzana in Leadville an ask about the "Windpro Tuxedo!"


You wear a hoodie under your drysuit? How does the hood work with the neck gasket?


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

A Chewbacca Union suit, Duh! That way you ensure looking good crawling out of your drysuit at camp, or after boating. Warm, fuzzy, polyester. Also available in Yoda suits as well. Its a no brainer.
https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Ch...78909829&sr=8-1&keywords=chewbacca+union+suit


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

lmyers said:


> You wear a hoodie under your drysuit? How does the hood work with the neck gasket?


I don't wear the hood while I'm wearing the dry suit. It just stays on my back and shoulders and I don't notice it.


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

*Goldfinger, y'all!*

A white tuxedo with a red carnation, of course, as real gentlemen do....














https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVg23yjKl1g


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

*Immersion Research*

Live in Alaska and do a good bit of cold weather boating - IK and Raft. I've worn a variety of onesies and top/bottom expedition weight long underwear. My favorite is the Immersion Research Thick Skin Union Suit. A little weird - no zipper. Enter/exit though a stretch neck. Seems odd but works great. They also make a somewhat lighter K-2 version. Soft, warm, fits to size and really easy to put on/take off - I had my doubts but they vanished when I put it on the first time. It does have a "relief" fly. Good luck. https://www.immersionresearch.com/store/apparel/mslayering/mens-union-suit/


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I really like the Kokatat Wool Core and if it's getting chilly the Kokatat Power Dry Liner is great. When it gets below 30 I double these up. 

Also look for the new Kokatat liner coming soon. It features a mixed thickness fleece to keep bulk low and warmth high, zippered waist so you can go #2 without taking the top off (with Icon suit). I've been using one for a while and really like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

I just wear the same polypro layers I wear skiing. Typically a polypro shirt long john top, with a short sleeve polypro and long sleeve melanzana over that. If it's below 35 degrees ill typically put on a melanzana hoodie as well. Then ski socks and leggings for the colder days.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Noah T (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm sure it is unnecessary, but I wear a wetsuit as my base layer. I figure it would be a good precautionary measure in case there were to be a tear in my dry gear. Then fleece between my wetsuit and dry gear. It gets a little bunchy, but I'm usually very warm 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Wayward Boatman (Jun 12, 2016)

Hot cowboy coffee, straight from the kettle, grounds and all ---straight down the chute.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Noah T said:


> , but I wear a wetsuit as my base layer.


not this ^^ 

I have worn all kinds of stuff from cotton, polypro, to wool. But never a wet suit. The idea of putting on a wet suit inside a dry suit in like wearing two condoms IMHO. You don't juice up the wet suit do ya? Or is it more like a dry wet suit in a dry suit? Hehehehe wee, I having too much fun with this one...


----------



## Noah T (Aug 17, 2014)

My neck and wrist gaskets leak is the main reason for this

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Noah T said:


> My neck and wrist gaskets leak is the main reason for this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Ok, so you wear a semi dry suit with a wet suit. Do you juice up the wet suit with cowboy coffee? 

Hey I might be ribbing ya a bit but a guy just needs to do what he can to stay warm. Right! 

I remember the days of a fleece hoodie under a splash top and boarder shorts. Swimming out of the middle of big beach on the snake at 60K in January. I will never again cheep out on cold weather gear.


----------

